# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  Art Bell's Guest Fri Sept 4, 2015 Will Be "Madman Markham"

## Pregnar Kraps

*Art Bell's Guest Fri Sept 4, 2015 Will Be "Madman Markham"*

He will be on Midnight in the Desert tomorrow night!

----------

Green Lion (09-04-2015)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

*Mike "Madman" Marcum*
​
The Time Traveler​
 
​ Mike Marcum
 

      In 1995 Mike Marcum set out to build a Jacobs Ladder. He was using  a modified CD laser to lower the resistance of the air in between the  two poles. This would create a continuous arc, in his other experiments  the arc, before using the CD, would stick.
​
  He noticed a strange effect when he turned it on. There was a heat  signature, like the kind you would see off of a hot pavement, except  this one was circular like a vortex. He decided to toss a sheet metal  screw through the vortex to see what would happen.

 He claims it disappeared for about half a second.
 Just enough to notice it was gone.

After a few more tests the CD laser caught on fire. He figured if he was  going to rebuild the machine again, he might as well use larger  transformers. His original plan was to purchase the transformers, but  they are quiet expensive. He resorted to the alternative. At the local  power station there were 6 old transformers calling his name. And he  answered.
His intention was to appropriate 3 transformers but he got carried away and took all 6.


*Back at his 'laboratory':*

Mike sets up the transformers to the outlets in his house. The cable  wasn't strong enough to handle the high current and he knew it would  draw suspicion if he were to call the power company to reinforce it. He  was prepared to attempt to climb the pole on his own. Did he?

When Mike hooked up the new and improved Jacobs Ladder/Time Machine he  drew more power then he expected and browned out half the town. There  were reports of home appliances being destroyed because of it. Mike  resorted to working at night when he would be less noticed.


*The Police step in:*

The local police department had a search warrant and entered Mikes house through unlocked doors where they found Mike asleep.

Among the things they found were:

an electric cigarette lighter made out of a microwave oven, an electric  piggy bank, and 6 stolen transformers worth approximately $13,000.   Assuming he would face a large amount of jail time, Mike decides to  claim he was building a time machine hoping he would wind up in the  "loony bin."  He received 60 days in jail.  The account was described in  the Kansas City Star and this news story is what led to Mike's  interview on Coast to Coast AM with Art Bell.  Great interview.

How did the police know?

Mike's roommate broke a neighbor's sliding glass door with a bb gun.   When the police arrived, Mike blamed his roommate.  And out of vengeance  his roommate squealed on Mike about the stolen transformers.

*During the first Art Bell Interview:*

Mike's arresting officer, Tom Hampton, called the show which seemed to  surprise both Art Bell and Michael.  Some people claim the arresting  officer set up the interview but that's all hearsay.  Mike tells Art  that he is planning another experiment but he doesn't have the parts or  money.  At the end of the show, Mike gives out his phone number and  receives (as later mentioned) non-stop calls for three days.  The  interview was very helpful for Mike because many listeners helped him  with ideas, funding, and parts.

*The Last Interview on Coast to Coast:*

After the help from the listeners, Mike's next time machine project is  much larger and more powerful than the original.  While the original  machine worked on the level of kilowatts, this machine was designed for 3  million watts.  Also, instead of using a cd laser, Mike uses rotating  magnetic fields just like they used in the Philadelphia Experiment.  His  reasoning is that rotating magnetic fields are more efficient.  Art  requests that Mike notify him before his jump through the vortex so that  he could either document the first conclusive proof of time travel or  the spectacular exit of a daring Mad Man.  At the end of the show, Mike  decides to give out his address instead of his phone number.  Anyone  interested can see his home on Google Earth.

*The Mysterious Disappearing Couch:*

During the last interview, one of Art's listeners,  who had helped Mike  after the first show, asked Mike about the couch incident.  Mike wasn't  sure if he had told the story on air, which he did not, so he related  the story to Art.  One night when he was partying, one of his friends  jumped up on the couch and asked for a beer.  When Mike retrieved the  beer he noticed his couch was missing.  He said, "Hey Guys, where's my  couch?"  He thought they were playing a joke on him but he looked  everywhere for it including outside.  "A couch is a hard thing to hide,"  claims Mike.  The only other way out of the house was the back door  which was blocked by his very large transformers.

What happened to the couch?

http://paranormalis.com/threads/upda...ell-1995.4257/

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

*Mad Man Markham, Art Bell, and Time Travel*

                                            By Ian RoeBuck                 Oct 30, 2011                 Edited Apr 8, 2015                  
 
 *Electric Arc Similar To The One Mad Man Markham May Have Produced*

Credit:  Wikimedia Commons: (== Beschreibung == {{Information |Description=  Elektrische Entladung um eine Glasplatte. |Source= Selbst aufgenommen  bei einer VorfÃ¼hrung der Hochspannungsanlage im Deutschen Museum in  MÃ¼nchen. |Date= 12. Juni 2004 |Author= Matthias 
SharePin

*Art Bell and the Parolee*

*How Mad Man Markham came to be on the Old Art Bell Show*
 The Old Art Bell Show, now known as Coast to Coast AM, had  some wonderfully eccentric guests.  Among them was Michael Mike  Markham.  Art Bell gave him the nickname of Mad Man Markham.  It was a  name that stuck and over the years became famous.

 Mike Markham was caught one day stealing electrical  transformers that were stored behind a fence by the power company.  When  asked why he had stolen them, he told the police that he was trying to  make a time machine.  Of course he was convicted of theft, and this is  where the story gets real interesting, and Markhams parole officer  comes into the picture.

*Dr Who used a Police Box for Time Travel*

Credit: Wikimedia Commons
SharePin

*The Time Machine*

*Coming Up Missing*

It  was the parole officer who contacted Art Bell initially.  He was  wanting to get donations for Michaels experiments in time travel!  Of  course, Art could not resist and so began a series of interviews, over  the course of months, that led to really interesting radio!



*How he came to believe he could build a time machine*
 Mad Man Markham explained over time how he had been working  with an electrical arc when, at the very top, he saw a small hole  appear.  Interested in it, he threw a small metal object into the  electric arc and its hole, I believe he mentioned it was a screw.  To  his surprise the screw disappeared as it went through the arc, and a few  seconds later reappeared on the other side of the arc.

 Markham theorized that the arcs hole was a time portal and  the screw had left his time point and appeared into the future by a few  seconds.  Now he wanted to produce a bigger arc, and a larger hole, to  transport things through.  Art begged him never to go through it himself  since such a high voltage arc would likely kill him.

*The case of the missing parolee*
 Some months after his last interview with this man and his  parole officer, Art on air mentioned that he had received a phone call  from the officer.  It seems Mike had failed to appear for his monthly  parole meeting, and the officer tried to track him down.  When he  arrived at the warehouse where Michael often worked on his project he  found all the electrical equipment had melted down.  Michael was nowhere  to be found.

*Did he succeed?*


Credit: Wikimedia Comons

*Art Bell's Reveal*

 Art wondered if he had tried to go through the arc.  But it  was even more months later that a caller called in about an article he  read in an Arizona paper microfilmed from around the 1930s.  It  described a man found wandering in the desert near Phoenix with strange  clothes made of unidentified fabric.  He had third degree burns that  appeared to be from either a fire or electrical, he was near death, and  much of what he was trying to say came out garbled, though he did  mention his first name being Mike.

 In true Art Bell fashion, Art wondered out loud, Mad Man Markham. . .  Do you suppose


http://www.infobarrel.com/Mad_Man_Ma...nd_Time_Travel

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

A REMINDER: in about twenty minutes, Mad Man Marcum and time travel. What amazing things has Michael (Mad Man) done since he last spoke with Art?

Find out tonight.

And be aware that Art's super devoted fans scour Youtube to make sure no one uploads his shows any more. He wants you to subscribe at $5/mo to hear previous shows. So, if you miss it tonight you'll have to pay to become an "insider" to hear this show.

Insider or whatever his paid listeners are called.


*Fri Sep 4  Mike Madman Marcum*

             Posted on September 4, 2015 in Guests | 2136 Views  | Leave a response



                                           Surprise guest, Mike Marcum, time traveler?
 Check out the NEXUS Article on Marcums Time Machine (PDF)



*Details and FAQ about the new show.*


*CALL-IN*
 
 Telephone: 1 (952) 225-5278 (CALL-ART)
Skype: MITD51 (US/CAN)
Skype: MITD55 (Overseas)
  RSS Feed Now Available

http://artbell.com/fri-sep-4-mike-madman-marcum/

----------

